# The old trade dress junk



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

From time to time I look into old trade dress stuff, mainly third party signs with led etc. 
Looking for a cheap deal. When you quit, did you sell your old trade dress items locally, ebay, or trash them?


----------

